# something that i drawed



## blooddrake (Jul 29, 2009)

not lineart this time







and my wallpaper






please comment,also check the rest here http://blooddragonx.deviantart.com/


----------



## Splych (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like a re-colour of Latios? 

Pretty sure it is... To me, it just looks like Latios with a different color palette.


----------



## PettingZoo (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice job, your deviant art has some really cool artworks in it.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 31, 2009)

judging from your gallery they're almost(if not all) colourings?
or did you draw this?
im confused.


----------



## blooddrake (Jul 31, 2009)

most are coloring, with permision of course, and lately i did some work, like the last 7 pics that i uploaded i did by my on, and of course i leave some lines , so people can use it, to create avatar sig...walls


as for the other 83 pics, they say that i have good choices of combos.


----------



## blooddrake (Aug 5, 2009)

a yes now i am creating my on lines and making wallpapers


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2009)

He looks savage


----------



## blooddrake (Aug 5, 2009)

who, me?


----------

